# Neuer Bergwerk Katalog 2010



## kauli (11. März 2010)

Hi all,

Habe den neuen Bergwerk Katalog auf gerrysbikes.de entdeckt


----------



## [email protected] (16. März 2010)

Hmmm ....
.... Schaut euch mal den MTB Carbon-Rahmen an. 
Ist wohl der selbe wie jener von Müsing - nur viel teurer!

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (16. März 2010)

......


----------



## chris84 (16. März 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hmmm ....
> .... Schaut euch mal den MTB Carbon-Rahmen an.
> Ist wohl der selbe wie jener von Müsing - nur viel teurer!
> 
> .


Und das gilt nicht nur für den Carbon-Rahmen


----------



## raffic (16. März 2010)

Boah ey sind die GEIL!!!!


----------



## sf1 (20. März 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach sind die Rahmen nicht identisch, man betrachte nur den Übergang Sitzrohr/Sattelstrebe etc. Aber Mancher will wohl gar nicht genau hinsehen . . .


----------



## rastalanda (12. April 2010)

nun ja ... die bergwerk-banderole veredelt selbst die optik eines taiwan-rahmens ... aber pforzheimer schmiedekunst bleibt doch unerreicht ... und das wissen um den besitz des originals verleiht ja auch ein gewisses glücksgefühl beim betrachten der 2010er massenproduktionsware ...

@ Rocky und SLichti: Hat das "Seth" irgendwas mit Euren damaligen Konstruktions- und Produktpalettenerweiterungs-Plänen kurz vorm Bergwerk-Ende zu tun ...?

Ach und habt ihr vielleicht noch in Erinnerung wieviel Cobalts damals eigentlich hergestellt wurden ? Bin auf der Suche nach nem Cobalt-Rahmen (S oder M) und mich würde mal die Häufigkeit des guten Stücks interessieren ...

Danke, Patrick


----------



## Eisenfaust (18. April 2010)

Die Karbon-Rahmen sind nicht die gleichen, der Ansatz Oberrohr-Steuerrohr -Unterrohr ist bei Müsing anders als beim Bergwerk.

Das 'Seth' hat einen zum Aussehen passenden Namen - häßlich wie die Nacht! Erschrocken hat mich das 'Mercury LTD' sowie das neue 'Mercury'. Mit meinem 2004er Mercury Rahmen bin ich zwar nicht 100% zufrieden, aber einen der neuen würde ich mir auf keinen Fall zulegen.


----------



## SLichti (20. April 2010)

Cobalt Rahmen?? Frästeile wurden für etwa 60-80 Rahmen hergestellt, aber nicht alle Rahmen wurden gebaut. Schätze mal es sind nur ca. 40 Rahmen unterwegs...


----------



## rastalanda (20. April 2010)

Danke für die Info, Patrick


----------



## Cleaner33 (29. April 2011)

Ich habe das SETH gekauft!
Von wegen häßlich,saugeil beschreibt es eher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (30. April 2011)

Cleaner33 schrieb:


> Ich habe das SETH gekauft!
> Von wegen häßlich,saugeil beschreibt es eher!


 
was wirfst du ein ? hier der originale "Prototyp" des *BERGWERK* SETH...ich fands auch nicht schlecht ;-)


----------



## Cleaner33 (30. April 2011)

Was willst du damit sagen?Ich habe die Zusage von Bergwerk,dass ich den einzigen Seth habe der gebaut wurde!Vergleich die Rahmen,es ist mein Rahmen,die Anbauteile sind relativ.


----------



## SLichti (1. Mai 2011)

upss... hab erst grade gesehen das dieser Thread noch am Leben ist.
Das sagt natürlich jetzt alles ..*lol*
Bike ist am richtigen Platz, passt doch!!


----------

